# Checking out Ravenna



## stephen777 (Oct 20, 2011)

My fiancé is in Italy and I'm looking to join her soon. I was wondering if there are any expats in the Ravenna area who would like to meet up?


----------



## Kats (Nov 1, 2014)

I am moving to Ravenna shortly (my husband is already there) can you give us any tips?


----------

